# Looking For a Texting Buddy!



## Xtinamd

I am a girl in my early 20s with social anxiety, depression and disordered eating, looking for a texting buddy. I have regular panic attacks and occasional cycles of binge/purge/restrict and would love to find someone to relate to. 

I am in a committed relationship and looking for friends only. I promise im not always a huge downer, I just wanted to put everything out there. 

PM me for my number or email address if you'd like to talk!


----------



## angel1970

Hi there I've just seen your message I'm also in the same boat. I'm a female.hop to hear from you soon x


----------



## CrashReally

*I can be there*

Hey there-I wouldn't mind a texting buddy, too.


----------



## dragon9234

Pm me if anyone wants to talk (especially flyer fans)


----------



## hitsh86

Me too we can make a group on Skype or any similar and talk to help each other.. My skype is *hitsh86 *if anyone wenna add me... I have a good therapy but every time i do it i stop after some time.. so i think if we can share such stuff and create a to do list and check on each other e can have a difference...


----------



## OpenSky

Same here - I'm female and in my mid 20s and been struggling with SA on and off for a while, but it's definitely not the focus of my life. PM me if you'd like to chat and text.


----------



## raiinzen

Same here, if anyone wants to be texting friends, send me a PM. It would be nice to get a text message for a change that is not from a famous person on twitter that I follow!


----------



## watermelonie

*texting/chat buddy!*

I'm also a girl in my early 20s looking to give/receive support!


----------



## Kchloee

struggling with mild case of SA, here to give and receive support. feel free to pm me!


----------



## FreethePoets

I too would like a texting buddy. I'm just looking for friendship.  I'm a great listener! PM me if you want!


----------



## Umyaya

Sometimes I wish some of these people on this forum were around my college to hangout with haha... I don't think I have met a single person at school with similar experiences or challenges as myself.. then again it's hard tell sometimes if someone has S.A.!


----------



## applesauce5482

same here. I need a texting buddy, so feel free to pm me if you want to!


----------



## IlIlIlIrlpoloIlIlIlI

Im down to text


----------



## MidnightBlu

I'm interested, am a girl also and suffers from occasional panic attacks too. I'm also in a committed relationship (engaged) too. I think we'll have lots to talk about.


----------



## ty44

If anyone has a blackberry send me your pins. Would be fun to talk to new people once and a while


----------



## Isildur

Dont mind peeps messaging me on twitter, link in signature


----------



## WolfehJ

willing to text chat with anyone in the uk  happy to let you burden your sorrows unto me  just PM if you want me number


----------



## FlowerChild13

Could use a friend too.  Feel free to PM me


----------



## Suraj

Wow I am amazed to see so many people open to receiving messages and help others. This is really nice to see


----------



## Damselindistress01

FreethePoets said:


> I too would like a texting buddy. I'm just looking for friendship.  I'm a great listener! PM me if you want!


Same here!


----------



## geepeeone

FreethePoets said:


> I too would like a texting buddy. I'm just looking for friendship.  I'm a great listener! PM me if you want!


same here.


----------



## clutchcity10

Sign me up for this too.

PM me if anyone wants to talk in some form, via text.


----------



## Damselindistress01

I guess not? Lol


----------



## RUFB2327

I'm open for some texting. If anyone wants to, shoot me a PM


----------



## poepoe

i would like to add myself in on this, it would be nice to have someone to text or even skype with, or whatever means of talking, please send me a PM :roll


----------



## lonely pizza

Hi would anyone like to be my texting buddy? Please PM me, I would really appreciate it, I've had SA for so long and am just so depressed and it really makes you feel worthless at times


----------



## Ben Williams

I will, if i can text overseas numbers that is


----------



## forever_dreamer

inconsolably depressed so a text buddy would be nice


----------



## TrueAstralKnight

Sure. I have unlimited text so I might as well use it. 

I know firsthand that being able to talk one on one with someone about this, even online or through texts, is very therapeutic.


----------



## NeedToSleep

I would also be happy to be someone's texting or email buddy. I also have Whatsapp or forms of messenger so would be fine with that as well. Send me a PM


----------



## theastralgirl

I'm also open to it.  PM me.


----------



## BillC

Im looking for friends too! D:


----------



## hipolito

I'm 18 from Ontario. PM meeeee.


----------



## Nocturne Lurker

I would LOVE if someone could just drop a "Hello" in my messages.
Pretty please?


----------



## MissJacquelineXo

Hi I would like a texting buddy too. In a girl, I'm 20 with SAD and depression. Private message me if u wanna talk.


----------



## trP17

23/Male - Seattle area. I'd love a texting buddy maybe even meet up for some coffee? Someone to relate to I guess, drop me a PM if interested!


----------



## Joan Of Narc

25/Lady

I would love to be apart of this as well! Unlimited text baby! PM and we can text each other about the new Walking Dead tomorrow! I'm super shy, so I can't say I'm the 'first-move' kind of girl...

Have any of you guys actually reached and connected to one another yet? Or is everyone too shy and twirling their thumbs waiting for someone else to budge?:um


----------



## mustangsally

I'm also looking for people to text. I hardly have time to get on here daily and it would help a lot to have some people to talk to. But let me make it clear that i am only looking for someone to text with for support and to make friends. I am in a committed relationship so please dont text if you are looking to flirt, etc.


----------



## JohnnyWhite

hmu


----------



## Tarento

I just joined this forum a couple of minutes ago. Reading this topic makes me believe in humanity again. 
I would really like a texting/email buddy who can make me smile on my worst days. I'm 18, and I live in Belgium. If you are currently trying to overcome this horrible feeling, or if you already accomplished this, let me know!


----------



## debutante

_edit: gotta get new app. darn free one wont let me text out._


----------



## Noiitekk

I'm down for texting. I'm a no-holds-barred, realistic, crass, stubborn, unapologetic 22 year old guy in a commited relationship. But I'm pretty cool  

Two-0-Three 44One-53-five-2


----------



## Evo1114

Good idea.

It would be awesome to have somebody 'anonymous' to text about my day and my daily trials and tribulations with who actually understands. I'm a nice dude, supportive, and a good problem solver. I'm just shy as all get out. This sounds like it could be really therapeutic.

If any females in the U.S would be interested, let me know! I'm a 33 year old male. My profile should tell you a little about me, if you need to know more.

Send me a PM with your # if you are interested.


----------



## crack

I wouldn't mind a text/email buddy. I'm a 23 yr old male from Florida. Feel free to message me if you're interested. SA/depression/whatever


----------



## Faengil

Is this still open???~
I'm up for it as well. C:


----------



## Gayboy

i am bored and looking for a txting buddy


----------



## pukehappyness

anyone needs somebody
you can vent to me if ya want. Im here to listen!

eight-four-three-five-three-five-zero-eight-six-one


----------



## Simone35

I could use someone that I can text from time to time.


----------

